# 

## EDZIA

_Na pewno macie coś co możecie wystawić na naszą aukcję.

Tu wklejamy zdjęcia fantów.

Edzia i Zacna Spółka czyli DPS i Prodeste_

----------


## Prodeste

Ogromnie się cieszymy, że akcja-aukcja rusza.
Dziękujemy za tę możliwość pomocy dla dzieci :smile: 

1.
Jako pierwszą rzecz na aukcji wystawiamy godzinną konsultację dotyczącą problemów, niepokojów związanych z rozwojem dziecka.
Może być ona ofiarowana w prezencie dowolnej osobie/rodzinie, która zdaniem licytującego skorzysta na takiej konsultacji.

Konsultacja może zostać przeprowadzona w naszej poradni lub przez Skypa, udzieli jej pani dr Joanna Ławicka, Prezes Fundacji Prodeste.

Cena wywoławcza 40 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

2.
wywiad z BONO liderem grupy U2. Międzynarodowy bestseller. Wersja angielskojęzyczna.
Dar rodziców siedmioletniego Wiktora z autyzmem, podopiecznego naszej Fundacji.
Cena wywoławcza 20 zł.

----------


## Żelka

Chustecznik - sztuk jedna  :wink:  cena: 50zł - pokrywam koszt przesyłki.

----------


## Żelka

Wieszaczek na ręczniki kuchenne, sztuk jedna, cena 50zł, pokrywam koszt przesyłki.

----------


## Prodeste

3.
Ręcznie robiony aniołek z białego, lekko mieniącego się kordonka z zawieszką.
Dar rodziców siedmioletniego Wiktora z autyzmem, podopiecznego naszej Fundacji.
Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

4.
Srebrna broszka w kształcie motyla w kolorze pomarańczowym. Bardzo ładnie wykonana, z zapinką.
Dar rodziców siedmioletniego Wiktora z autyzmem, podopiecznego naszej Fundacji.
Cena wywoławcza 20 zł.

----------


## Żelka

Pudełko na herbatę, sztuk jedna, cena 50zł, pokrywam koszt przesyłki.

----------


## Prodeste

5. Ręcznie robiona na szydełku serwetka z białego kordonka o średnicy 35 cm.
Dar rodziców siedmioletniego Wiktora z autyzmem, podopiecznego naszej Fundacji.
Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

6.
Ręcznie robione ozdoby świąteczne - szydełkowe, usztywnione, ozdobne.
Bardzo oryginalne i misterne.
Dzwonek
Dar rodziców dziewięcioletniego Piotrusia z autyzmem, podopiecznego naszej Fundacji.
Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

7.
Ręcznie robione ozdoby świąteczne - szydełkowe, usztywnione, ozdobne.
Bardzo oryginalne i misterne.
Bombka z mikołajem i prezentami w środku
Dar rodziców dziewięcioletniego Piotrusia z autyzmem, podopiecznego naszej Fundacji.
Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

8.
Ręcznie robione ozdoby świąteczne - szydełkowe, usztywnione, ozdobne.
Bardzo oryginalne i misterne.
Śnieżny kwiat
Dar rodziców dziewięcioletniego Piotrusia z autyzmem, podopiecznego naszej Fundacji.
Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

9.
Manekin syntetyczny, ręcznie zdobiony techniką decoupage. 
Manekin jest naturalnych rozmiarów krawieckich - rozmiar 36/38.
Zostałon  wykonany przez panią Anję Brummer-Para, dorosłą osobę z autyzmem wysokofunkjconującym, matkę chłopca z autyzmem, która ofiarowała swoje dzieło specjalnie na tę aukcję charytatywną.
Cena wywoławcza 60 zł

HISTORIA MANEKINA i dokładny opis

----------


## Prodeste

10.
Wisior ręcznie wykonany pracochłonną techniką haftu sutasz. 
Długość ok 5,5 cm. 
Wisiorek przekazali rodzice trzyletniego Antosia z autyzmem, podopiecznego naszej Fundacji.
Cena wywoławcza 30 zł

----------


## Prodeste

11.
Obrazek "Tulipany". Ręcznie malowany. 
Wymiary obrazka 24 cm x 14 cm.
Cena wywoławcza 20 ZŁ

----------


## Prodeste

12.
Lalka 'Tilda' w bawełnianym ubranku oraz filcowym kapeluszu. 
Ręcznie robiona, długość ok 46 cm. 
Lalkę podarowała pani Karolina Krukowska-Szylkiewicz, członek Zarządu Fundacji Prodeste. 
Jest to zabawka mogąca wspaniale przydawać się w terapii dzieci z autyzmem dzięki temu, że jej twarz nie sugeruje żadnych emocji, co pozwala animować ją na różne sposoby i zadawać dziecku zagadki na temat jej samopoczucia w różnych sytuacjach.
Cena wywoławcza 40 zł

Załącznik 215751

----------


## Prodeste

13. Srebrne 10 zł z 1999 r, Fryderyk Chopin 150. rocznica śmierci.
OPIS MONETY.
Monetę przekazali rodzice czteroletniego Frania z autyzmem, podopiecznego naszej Fundacji.
Cena wywoławcza 50 zł

----------


## Zochna

Komplet kuchenny : fartuszek + łapki z motywem lawendy. Haft maszynowy, kolor :ciepły biały.

Piękny, nigdy nie używany komplecik . 
Może nie jest przesadnie fotogeniczny , ale na żywo - cud miód lawenda 
Można go z powodzeniem trzymać w szafie , po złożeniu zajmuje malutko miejsca.
Folia na "łapkach" fajnie szeleści. Można go podarować teściowej albo synowej albo sąsiadce. 
Można też w nim powitać z uśmiechem męża, kiedy zmęczony powraca z pracy lub delegacji. 
W tym samym czasie jednak z kuchni dochodzić musi smakowita woń jego ulubionej pieczeni. 
Będą Państwo zadowoleni !

Fartuszek posiada też dół, ale nie zmieścił mi się w obiektywie. :wink: 
Cena wywoławcza : 15 zł.
Pokrywam koszty przesyłki.

----------


## Prodeste

14.
Przepiękny kubek ceramiczny samodzielnie wykonany i przekazany na aukcję przez siedmioletnią Hanię z autyzmem, córkę wiceprezesa Fundacji Prodeste. 
Kubek jest pierwszym samodzielnym dziełem Hani :smile: 
Cena wywoławcza 15 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

15.
Książka "Latanie - moje życie", autobiografia Hanny Reitsch przełożona na język polski i podarowana na aukcję przez mamę czteroletniego Frania, podopiecznego naszej Fundacji.
Na życzenie kupującego możliwa jest dedykacja tłumaczki :wink: 
Cena wywoławcza 25 zł

----------


## Prodeste

16. Puzzle drewniane prosto z Zakopanego: zajączek, gąsienice, żółwie i jeżyki.
Wielka sprawa dla małych rączek :smile: 
Cena wywoławcza za komplet 10 zł

----------


## Prodeste

17. Przepiękna wyjątkowa szopka robiona ręcznie z różnych makaroników, każdy element, poza podstawką jest wyklejany z makaronu.
Podarunek od cioci dziewięcioletniego Piortusia z autyzmem, podopiecznego naszej Fundacji.
Cena wywoławcza 20 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

18.
Płyta zespołu Byle do Góry & Labolare. 
Jedyny w swoim rodzaju zapis piękna i ciszy gór w muzyce. Klasyczna, prawdziwa, na najwyższym poziomie piosenka turystyczna i poezja śpiewana w wydaniu mądrym i życzliwym. Płyta ofiarowana przez Jerzego Hołownię - lidera zespołu w imieniu całej grupy. 

Cena wywoławcza 20 zł

----------


## Prodeste

19. Półlitrowy słoik krystalicznie czystego powietrza z poprzedniego turnusu-zimowiska (luty 2013 r.)  :yes: 

Cena wywoławcza 20 zł

----------


## Prodeste

*UWAGA UWAGA*

Szykują się niesamowite aukcje - wystawione będą jutro dopiero, ale anonsujemy już dziś, bo są zdecydowanie inne od pozostałych.

Stowarzyszenie Prokultura Media z Katowic przekaże po dwa bilety na każdy koncert odbywający się w ramach SilesianJewishFestiwal. 

Festiwal zaczyna się już w poniedziałek 7.10. i trwa do 11.10!

Bilety na poszczególne koncerty będą więc licytowane bardzo krótko. 

Licytacje biletów zaczynamy już jutro :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Tradycyjnie już przekazuję na aukcję  nalewki : 

0,7 wiśniówki tegorocznej   - cena wywoławcza 70 pln 



oraz 

0,5 pigwówki 2012  - cena wywoławcza 50 pln

----------


## Prodeste

20.
Od anonimowego darczyńcy:
TOMB RAIDER - UNDERWORLD - GRA NA KONSOLĘ PS3 W PEŁNI KOMPLETNA Z PUDEŁKIEM I INSTRUKCJAMI 
Stan płyty - idealny.
Pudełko posiada drobne ślady użytkowania :smile: 

Cena wywoławcza 20 zł

----------


## Prodeste

21.
Impreza urodzinowa w Sali Zabaw Bajkowo w Opolu :Smile: 
Jest to pakiet podstawowy dla 10 dzieci. 2h imprezy, bez animatora (sama sala zabaw) i bez poczęstunku. 

Bez ceny wywoławczej

----------


## Prodeste

22.
Sprezentowana przez Stowarzyszenie Pro-Kulturamedia z Katowic płyta pięknego (i młodego... składem) zespołu NeoKlez. 
Po prostu - muzyka wyjątkowa, dobra, wzruszająca i poruszająca. 
w najczystszej postaci, która poniesie zimowiskową aukcję wysoko, bardzo wysoko  :Smile:  Posłuchajcie sami, licytujcie i koniecznie biegnijcie w następnym tygodniu na koncert w klubie Gugalander podczas SilesianJewishFestiwal w Katowicach. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=n4ZlCa0Oys8

Cena wywoławcza 20 zł

----------


## Prodeste

23.
Piękna pamiątka z dalekich wojaży. 
Odstrasza koszmary a zawieszona nad komputerem neutralizuje promieniowanie UV - oryginalna, błękitno - dzwoniąca maska wenecka podarowana na aukcję przez p. Martę Stachurską z Zabrza.
Dziękujemy :smile: 

Cena wywoławcza 40 zł

----------


## Prodeste

24.
 Przytul Bąbla! 
Bąbel jest ulubionym zwierzakiem Piotrka. Piotrek jest wolontariuszem Fundacji Prodeste i jak mówi - ten psiak jest po prostu boski  :Smile:  
Przygarnijcie Bąbla  :Smile: 

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł

----------


## Prodeste

25.
4 KOLEKCJONERSKIE MONETY 2 zł z 2010 r. 
Każdą monetę licytujemy osobno.
Monety otrzymane od osoby, której los  cierpiącego na autyzm Matusza nie jest obojętny. 
Dziś jego mama przekazuje te monety na aukcje, wiedząc, że dobrze pomnoży ich wartość i mając nadzieję, że ich kupujący ucieszy się wiedząc, że pomoże nie jednemu dziecku a 15 dzieciom!!! 
Monety  mają  wyjątkową wartość sentymentalną, ze względu na osobę która je  przekazała Mamie Mateusza. Ciężko jej się z nimi rozstawać... ale serce jej podpowiedziało, że tak ma być. Monety kolejno upamiętniają miejsca i wydarzenia ważne dla naszej ojczyzny: 
1. Kalwaria Zebrzydowska. 
2. Bitwa Warszawska 1920 - 90 rocznica.
3. Grunwald 1410. 
4. Miechów. 

Cena wywoławcza każdej monety to 10 zł

----------


## Prodeste

26.
Nalewka Mazurska, porzeczkowo-wiśniowa i z ogrodu pod lasem.
1,5 litra!
Dużo w niej procentów ale jeszcze więcej cudownego i kochającego serca  :smile: )) 
Od Babci dziewięcioletniego Piotrusia, podopiecznego naszej Fundacji.

Cena wywoławcza 40 zł

----------


## Prodeste

27.
PRAWIDZIWY HIT - "ZZCP" 
Napiszemy dla Ciebie piosenkę, nagramy ją i wyślemy w dowolnej postaci - na płycie, e-mailem - jak sobie życzysz  :Smile:  
Zespół ZZCP gra muzykę szaloną, do niczego niepodobną, trochę turystyczną, trochę poetycką a trochę krzyczaną. W to, co robimy wkładamy całe serce. 
W zespole grają cztery osoby żywo związane z terapią osób z autyzmem. 
Licytuj, wygraj i podaj nam temat, który Cię interesuje. Piosenka Cię nie zawiedzie. Słowa napisze dr Joanna Ławicka, muzykę opracuje inż Karol Łyda  :Smile:  Zagra Zbieranina Z Całej Polski w składzie, który uda się zebrać  :Smile:  

Cena wywoławcza 50 zł

----------


## Prodeste

28.
"Od niemowlęcia do dwulatka" (tytuł orginału: "Understanding your baby) - twarda okładka, autor: L. Miller, D. Steiner, S. Reid, Świat Książki, Warszawa 1996 - stan idealny. 
Moje dzieci mają już troszkę więcej niż 2 latka, jednak myślę, że są na świecie dzieci w tym wieku i ta książeczka może się przydać jakiejś mamie i tacie. Dla Was dobre rady, a dla dzieci czekających na Zimowisko wielkie wsparcie. Mojemu Mateuszkowi ubiegłoroczne Zimowisko dało tak wiele, że brak słów, aby to opisać. Po powrocie przełamany został kolejny element muru, który oddzielał go od naszego świata. Każda godzina terapii była na wagę złota.

Książkę przekazała na aukcję mama Mateuszka, podopiecznego naszej Fundacji.

Cena wywoławcza 20 zł

----------


## Prodeste

Prababka prosiła o pomoc w wystawieniu ofiarowanej przez siebie rzeczy :smile: 

Serwetka, rozm. 26 cm x 17 cm

Cena wywoławcza: 10 zł

----------


## Prodeste

29.
Dziesięcioletni Julek, podopieczny naszej poradni, przekazał na aukcję kaczuszkę wykonaną przez siebie i mamę w ramach zajęć z arteterapii w przedszkolu.
Nie ma drugiej takiej kaczki :smile: 

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł

----------


## Prodeste

30. 
Kolejne dzieło Juliusza - świeczka wykonana przez niego, własnoręcznie, z plastra miodu na zajęciach koła tradycji i folkloru.
Ma chłopak talent :smile: 

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

31.
Ty razem dar mamy Julka - absolutna bomba :wink:  
Słowa Ofiarodawczyni:
"Moja depechowska kurtka skórzana w rozmiarze 40. Kwintesencja mojej młodości!"

Cena wywoławcza 20 zł

----------


## Prodeste

32.
Kolejny dar rodziców Juliusza:
"Filiżanka z porcelany bolesławieckiej, ręcznie malowana. Przez kogo - nie wiem."

Cena wywoławcza: 10 zł

----------


## Prodeste

33.
Przepiękny wisiorek z łańcuszkiem, zapakowany na prezent - dar sklepu megacrystal.pl

Całość wysadzana kryształkami Swarovskiego. Wisiorek posiada zatopiony w swoim wnętrzu okazały kryształ Swarovskiego - aby dodać całości jeszcze większego blasku, cyrkonie o szlifie diamentowym umieszczone zostały, jedna przy drugiej. Kryształ niesamowicie odbija światło mieniąc się niezależnie od kąta patrzenia. Co to oznacza? Niezależnie, z jakiego punktu patrzysz na wisiorek, zawsze będzie błyszczał i przykuwał uwagę.

Cena wywoławcza - 100 zł

----------


## Prodeste

34.
Bransoletka własnoręcznie wykonana techniką szydełkowo-koralikową przez terapeutkę z Poradni Prodeste - Iwonę Bator - Krzyśków. 
Długość bransoletki z zapięciem ok.19 cm, istnieje możliwość jej wydłużenia lub po prostu zrobienia dłuższej.
Na Nabywcę bransoletki czeka niespodzianka - specjalne "upiększenie" bransoletki :wink: 

Cena wywoławcza - 10 zł

----------


## Prodeste

35. 
Podarowane na aukcję przez Stowarzyszenie Pro - Kulturamedia jedno dwuosobowe zaproszenie na koncert PUSHKIN KIEV KLEZMER BAND – „WESELE Z ODESSY!”

Pushkin to żydowsko-cygańska grupa z Kijowa, złożona z najlepszego sortu muzyków weselnych z Ukrainy i Mołdawii. Przez wieki te krainy zasilały bogate tradycje klezmerskiej i romskiej muzyki, a obecnie to jedyne miejsca w Europie, gdzie kultura klezmerska pozostaje nadal żywa. Pushkin nie próbuje wskrzeszać klezmerów; jego muzycy po prostu kontynuują stare tradycje, grając na weselach, zabawach i koncertach, w synagogach i na ulicach. Ich repertuar zawiera zarówno współczesne jak i tradycyjne aranże żydowskiego, romskiego oraz mołdawskiego folkloru, jak również uliczne piosenki z Odessy czy z Kaukazu, podawane w oryginalnym i autentycznym stylu, mieszającym jakość hucznej zabawy i koncertowych wykonań, w zależności od potrzeby chwili. Ten zjawiskowy zespół sprawia, że można się poczuć jak na weselu w starej Odessie, kiedy szkło już zostało potłuczone.

Koncert odbędzie się: Poniedziałek 7.10.2013, godz. 21.00 w Klubie Scena Gugalander, Katowice ul. Jagiellońska 17A (wejście od ulicy Królowej Jadwigi).

*UWAGA: AUKCJA KOŃCZY SIĘ W NIEDZIELĘ, 6.10.2013, o godz. 12.00*

Cena wywoławcza: 10 zł

----------


## Prodeste

36.
Podarowane na aukcję przez Stowarzyszenie Pro - Kulturamedia jedno dwuosobowe zaproszenie na koncert KROKE & NEOKLEZ

Cóż można powiedzieć o Kroke? Wydaje się, że nic na pewno. Grają od 1992 roku, początki to świetne klezmerskie granie mocno podsycone orientalnym, bałkańskim polotem. Ale teraz jest już inaczej. Zespół eksperymentuje ze świetnymi wynikami z różnymi gatunkami, co więcej te flirty muzyczne są nie tylko ciekawe ale i niezwykle odkrywcze. Kroke to nie popis tylko niezwykle ciekawy projekt muzyczny oparty o tradycję oraz swobodną improwizację. Ostatnio zespół wiele nagrywał, powracając do brzmień zdecydowanie sefardyjskich i orientalnych. W Katowicach Kroke zagra w składzie 4 osobowym wraz z perkusistą Sławomirem Bernym!

Koncert odbędzie się: Środa 9.10.2013, godz. 21.00 w Klubie Scena Gugalander, Katowice ul. Jagiellońska 17A (wejście od ulicy Królowej Jadwigi).

*UWAGA: AUKCJA KOŃCZY SIĘ WE WTOREK, 8.10.2013, O GODZ. 12.00*

Cena wywoławcza: 10 zł

Załącznik 216340

----------


## Prodeste

37.
Podarowane na aukcję przez Stowarzyszenie Pro - Kulturamedia jedno dwuosobowe zaproszenie na koncert  TRZASKA,  ROGIŃSKI, MORETTI – „SHOFAR”

Shofar to projekt powstały z inicjatywy gitarzysty znanego m. in. z takich projektów jak Vovoka, Cukunft oraz Jewish Surf – Raphaela Rogińskiego. Ideą składu jest odnalezienie wspólnego mianownika w tradycyjnej muzyce chasydzkiej i jazzie free, jak i kontynuowanie tradycji muzyki żydowskiej, która dla zespołu jest wciąż żywa. Repertuar zespołu Shofar składa się z tradycyjnej, religijnej muzyki żydowskiej. Podobnie jak komentowanie Tory tak i tu, poprzez muzykę odtwarzane są różne prądy religijności. Dlatego obok chasydzkich nigunów znajdziemy muzykę najstarszego obrządku w synagodze, a obok pieśni kantorów z międzywojnia, muzykę obrządku liberalnego.

Koncert odbędzie się: Czwartek 10.10.2013, godz. 20.00 w Klubie Scena Gugalander, Katowice ul. Jagiellońska 17A (wejście od ulicy Królowej Jadwigi).

UWAGA: AUKCJA KOŃCZY SIĘ W ŚRODĘ, 9.10.2013, o godz. 12.00

Cena wywoławcza: 10 zł


Załącznik 216341

----------


## Prodeste

38.
Podarowane na aukcję przez Stowarzyszenie Pro - Kulturamedia jedno dwuosobowe zaproszenie na koncert  SEAN NOONAN „A GAMBLER’S HAND”

Po raz kolejny w Polsce gościmy Seana Noonana, niezwykłego perkusistę z Nowego Jorku. Ten uznany instrumentalista, który wydał kilkadziesiąt płyt zawsze zaskakuje! Tym razem perkusja wyznaczy kierunek dla czterech znakomitych smyczków. Polscy fani znają jazzmana i perkusistę Seana Noonana przede wszystkim z grupy The Hub, z którą koncertował u nas z powodzeniem, a nawet wydawał tu płyty (jedna z nich została nagrana właśnie w klubie Scena Gugalander w Katowicach). W twórczości gwiazd brooklyńskiej sceny undergroundowej można dosłuchać się silnych wpływów zarówno eksperymentalnego jazzu, jak i muzyki współczesnej, hip-hopu, rocka i metalu. Dlaczego więc taka propozycja na tym festiwalu? Aby odpowiedzieć sobie na to pytanie trzeba tego posłuchać.  To nie ściana dźwięku i hałasu- to muzyczne i teatralne przedstawienie. A Gambler’s Hand na kwartet smyczkowy, narrację i perkusję. Niezwykły muzyczny kolaż, łączący brzmienia w wersji nagłośnionej i elektrycznie zmodyfikowanej–z brzmieniami akustycznymi. Projekt Gambler’s Hand wyraźnie nawiązuje do estetyki downtown jazz/rock. Usłyszeć w nim można zarówno techniki improwizacyjne, jak również inspiracje muzyką takich amerykańskich eksperymentatorów jak Cowell, Nancarrow czy Zorn. Już samo połączenie perkusji z kwartetem smyczkowym, zdaje się stwarzać zaskakujące i nieoczywiste rozwiązania. Partie smyczków niejednokrotnie przejmują rolę perkusji, aby potem oplatać grę Seana delikatnymi i surowymi brzmieniami, tworząc fusion z górnej półki. Kim zaś jest tytułowy Gambler? I dlaczego pewnego dnia zostaje uwięziony w ścianie? O tym opowie sam Noonan wcielając się podczas koncertu w rolę narratora. Bowiem to właśnie Sean Noonan, jest autorem tej absurdalnej i groteskowej opowieści o irlandzkim hazardziście.


Koncert odbędzie się: Czwartek 10.10.2013, godz. 23.00 w Klubie Scena Gugalander, Katowice ul. Jagiellońska 17A (wejście od ulicy Królowej Jadwigi).

*UWAGA: AUKCJA KOŃCZY SIĘ W ŚRODĘ, 9.10.2013, o godz. 12.00.*

Cena wywoławcza: 10 zł

Załącznik 216342

----------


## ROZTRZEPANA 83

Własnoręcznie wyszywane serce dla dzieci-wyjątkowe.(wielkości poduszki jaśka)
Proponowana cena 35 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

39.
Rysunek Jasia, podopiecznego naszej Fundacji.
Na rysunku znajdziecie Państwo:
- świnię, która lata do góry nogami,
- człowieka, który powiesi szubienicę,
- człowieka, który trzyma lody za gałki,
- motor, który ma dopalacz z przodu,
- pierogi, które nie są leniwe,
- księżyc z żółtego sera,
- słońce, które się przeziębiło,
- lustro, przez które widać świnię, chociaż jej tam nie ma,
- duch starego gołębia,
- FC Duchy

Cena wywoławcza - 10 zł

----------


## Prodeste

40.
Piękny medalion na łańcuszku ofiarowany przez Darczyńcę Który Pragnie Pozostać Anonimowy.

Cena wywoławcza - 20 zł

----------


## Prodeste

W imieniu Mymyk_KSK, która ma kiepski dostęp do internetu, wystawiamy

"osobiście przeze mnie zaprojektowane i w pocie czoła wykonane kolczyki:



*Kolczyki sutasz labradoryt i szafiry*


Okazałe, niezwykle dekoracyjne kolczyki w barwie czystego szafiru. 
Wspaniale wyglądają do popielatej koktajlowej sukienki o prostym kroju, do srebrnej wieczorowej kreacji, do eleganckiej odzieży w barwach szafiru i chabru. 

Piękne - w naturze prezentują się dużo lepiej niż na zdjęciu!

Dzięki zastosowanym materiałom kolczyki bardzo ładnie prezentują się w słońcu oraz w sztucznym świetle - bardzo subtelnie błyszczą. Centralnie umieszczony popielaty labradoryt z szafirowymi drobinkami cechuje się piękną, zielononiebieską labradoryzacją.

Ich zrobienie zajęło mi 8 godzin wytężonej pracy, ale efekt wart jest wysiłku - kolczyki prezentują się przepięknie."

Dokładny opis kolczyków

Cena wywoławcza 60 zł

----------


## Prodeste

41.
Różane pudełeczko na drobiazgi wykonane własnoręcznie i przekazane na aukcję przez Natalkę, siostrę czteroletniego Frania, podopiecznego naszej Fundacji.
W tej pracy jest tona serca i siostrzanej miłości.

Cena wywoławcza: 20 zł

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Ode mnie własnoręcznie wykonany techniką scrapbookingu komplet - kartka na urodziny i zakładka do książki.

Cena wywoławcza 30 zł
Koszty przesyłki pokrywam ja.

----------


## Prodeste

42.
Ogromny kot pluszak - dar p. Anny Lubowińskiej
Wys. 80 cm, nici.

Cena wywoławcza - 30 zł

----------


## Prodeste

43.
Ogromna żyrafa pluszak - dar p. Anny Lubowińskiej
Wys. ok 55 cm, nici.

Cena wywoławcza - 30 zł

----------


## ngel

Ufff zdążyłam
Prezent jeden ale myślę, że wart uwagi
Proponuję zestaw firmy Tommy Hilfiger w zestawie woda toaletowa (50 ml) EAU DE PREP oraz żel pod prysznic z tej samej linii 100 ml
Zestaw oczywiście nowy, oryginalny- idealny na prezent!
Cena wywoławcza powiedzmy 50 pln (tak na zachętę)
Pokrywam koszty wysyłki

----------


## Prodeste

44. 
Bransoletka z łańcuszkiem w kolorze srebrnym - imitacja srebra, połączone serduszkiem - dar siostry wolontariusza Fundacji Prodeste. 
Dł. bransoletki 24cm, dl. łańcuszka 50cm.
Bransoletka i łańcuszek są wykonane z 3 podwójnych łańcuszków tworzących całość

Cena wywoławcza 15 zł

----------


## Prodeste

45.
Łańcuszek i kolczyki - dar siostry wolontariusza Fundacji Prodeste.
Dł. łańcuszka 29,5cm, dl. wisiorka 5,7cm, szer.5,7, kolor brąz z jaśniejszym brązem
Kolczyki dl. 5cm.
Możliwość regulacji długości na krótszą, łańcuszek z jakiegoś tworzywa.

Cena wywoławcza - 15 zł

----------


## Prodeste

46.
Łańcuszek i kolczyki - dar siostry wolontariusza Fundacji Prodeste.
Łańcuszek dl.max. 29,5cm możliwość skrócenia, szer. wisiorka 5cm.
Kolczyki dl.4,5cm. Kolor różne odcienie brązu w zależności jak padnie światło, przyozdobione brązowymi, czerwonymi koralikami.

Cena wywoławcza - 15 zł

----------


## Prodeste

47.
Zestaw - dar siostry wolontariusza Fundacji Prodeste.
Dł. całkowita 30,5cm możliwość skrócenia. Kolor czarny mieniący się. z trzema bordowymi kamieniami szlifowanymi pod rożnym kontem.
Kolczyki dl. 4,5cm wykonanie z kamieni jak powyżej + kolczyki dł. 4,5cm szer. 1,8cm

Cena wywoławcza - 15 zł

----------


## Prodeste

48.
Komplet biżuterii - dar znajomej rodziny Mateuszka, podopiecznego naszej Fundacji.

"Specjalnie na naszą aukcję nasza koleżanka przygotowała takie cudeńko! Jej biżuteria wygrała nie jeden konkurs, więc naprawdę warto kupić. Wszystko jest wykonane z największą starannością, Dori dba o szczegóły jak mało kto i dzięki temu jej prace są fantastyczne. Specjalnie dla dzieciaków:
naszyjnik i kolczyki z czarnego lnu i czerwonego filcu z koralikami. Naszyjnik zapinany na koralik. Długość naszyjnika 48cm, długość kolczyków z biglem 10cm"

Cena wywoławcza 20 zł

----------


## Prodeste

49.
Sukienka - dat od p. Anny Lubowińskiej.
Le dressing d'alisson maElla.
Rozmiar L, z boku zamek, na dekolcie napki, długość 90 cm, szerokość w biuście, pasie , biodrach 90/92/110.

Cena wywoławcza - 20 zł

----------


## Prodeste

50.
Dwa bony upominkowe na zabieg rekonstrukcji włosów i strzyżenie do salonu Euphoria w Opolu. Bony można wykorzystać do 10 grudnia 2013.
Każdy bon jest licytowany osobno, bardzo prosze o podawanie numeru bonu.
50a. - bon nr 1
50b. - bon nr 2

Cena wywoławcza każdego bonu 20 zł

----------


## Prodeste

51.
Oryginalny znaczek pamiątkowy z olimpiady w Atlancie z 1996 roku.

Cena wywoławcza 20 zł

----------


## Prodeste

52.
Moneta 200 ("starych") zł z roku 1974 wydana z okazji XXXlecia PRL.

Cena wywoławcza - 20 zł

----------


## Prodeste

53.
"Baśnie dla dzieci" Hansa Christiana Andersena - dar rodziców Magdalenki, podopiecznej naszej Fundacji.

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

54.
"101 dalmatyńczyków" - dar rodziców Magdalenki, podopiecznej naszej Fundacji.

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

55.
"Hefalumpy" - dar rodziców Magdalenki, podopiecznej naszej Fundacji.

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

56.
A.A. Milne "Chatka Puchatka" - dar rodziców Magdalenki, podopiecznej naszej Fundacji.

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

57.
A.A. Milne "Kubuś Puchatek" - dar rodziców Magdalenki, podopiecznej naszej Fundacji.

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

58.
Wino domowe własnej roboty - malaga, gronowe, półwytrawne z 2006 r. - dar rodziców Magdalenki, podopiecznej naszej Fundacji.

Cena wywoławcza 20 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

59.
Deska ozdobna do krojenia pieczywa, decoupage - dar rodziców Magdalenki, podopiecznej naszej Fundacji.
Wymiary: 32 x 13 cm

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

60.
Zawieszka 'Welcome to our home" - dar rodziców Magdalenki, podopiecznej naszej Fundacji.
Wymiary: 29 x 13 cm

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

61.
Zawieszka 'A clean house..." - dar rodziców Magdalenki, podopiecznej naszej Fundacji.
Wymiary: 29 x 13 cm

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

62.
Pojemnik na kawę - słoik ozdobiony techniką decoupage - dar rodziców Magdalenki, podopiecznej naszej Fundacji.

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

63.
Zawieszka "Bless this home..." - dar rodziców Magdalenki, podopiecznej naszej Fundacji.
Wymiary: 7 x 13 cm

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

64.
Drewniana zakładka nr 1 - dar rodziców Magdalenki, podopiecznej naszej Fundacji.
Wymiary: 5 x 15 cm

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

65.
Drewniana zakładka nr 2 - dar rodziców Magdalenki, podopiecznej naszej Fundacji.
Wymiary: 5 x 15 cm

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

66.
Drewniana zakładka nr 3 - dar rodziców Magdalenki, podopiecznej naszej Fundacji.
Wymiary: 5 x 15 cm

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

67.
Drewniana zakładka nr 4 - dar rodziców Magdalenki, podopiecznej naszej Fundacji.
Wymiary: 5 x 15 cm

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

68.
Drewniana zakładka nr 5 - dar rodziców Magdalenki, podopiecznej naszej Fundacji.
Wymiary: 5 x 15 cm

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------


## Prodeste

69.
Drewniana zakładka nr 6 - dar rodziców Magdalenki, podopiecznej naszej Fundacji.
Wymiary: 5 x 15 cm

Cena wywoławcza 10 zł.

----------

